# Forensics shows files have been modified

## dman777

I run a bare min. system. I just installed Aide last night. I also just installed cron, so I understand why it saids cron was just added. However, within about 12 hours it is reporting that most of my filesystem has been modified. What would cause all these files to be modified? At the bottom I also pasted emerge --info.

[code:1:69de92cf23]webserver one # aide

AIDE found differences between database and filesystem!!

Start timestamp: 2012-09-21 12:14:02

Summary:

  Total number of files:	324706

  Added files:			10

  Removed files:		0

  Changed files:		265

---------------------------------------------------

Added files:

---------------------------------------------------

added: /var/lib/logrotate.status

added: /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.weekly

added: /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.monthly

added: /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

added: /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily

added: /run/cron.pid

added: /lib64/rc/init.d/daemons/vixie-cron

added: /lib64/rc/init.d/daemons/vixie-cron/001

added: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/vixie-cron

added: /usr/share/man/whatis

---------------------------------------------------

Changed files:

---------------------------------------------------

changed: /var

changed: /var/lib

changed: /var/lib/mlocate

changed: /var/lib/misc

changed: /var/lib/misc/random-seed

changed: /var/lib/iptables/rules-save

changed: /var/spool/cron/lastrun

changed: /etc

changed: /etc/udev/rules.d

changed: /etc/mtab

changed: /tmp

changed: /tmp/.X11-unix

changed: /tmp/.ICE-unix

changed: /run

changed: /run/sshd.pid

changed: /run/nginx.pid

changed: /run/rsyslogd.pid

changed: /run/utmp

changed: /run/udev

changed: /run/udev/queue.bin

changed: /run/udev/watch

changed: /run/udev/watch/19

changed: /run/udev/watch/17

changed: /run/udev/watch/14

changed: /run/udev/watch/12

changed: /run/udev/watch/11

changed: /run/udev/watch/10

changed: /run/udev/watch/9

changed: /run/udev/watch/8

changed: /run/udev/watch/7

changed: /run/udev/watch/6

changed: /run/udev/watch/5

changed: /run/udev/watch/4

changed: /run/udev/links

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2fc8b246a2-9ac3-45a8-b8eb-6a3b1dddf70d

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2fc8b246a2-9ac3-45a8-b8eb-6a3b1dddf70d/b254:3

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part3

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part3/b254:3

changed: /run/udev/links/root

changed: /run/udev/links/root/b254:3

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2f20e2569d-4b59-44cd-8884-13a01aa7d8c7

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2f20e2569d-4b59-44cd-8884-13a01aa7d8c7/b254:2

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part2

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part2/b254:2

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2f76c862bc-4451-414e-a807-ffe09150ba1b

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2f76c862bc-4451-414e-a807-ffe09150ba1b/b254:1

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part1

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part1/b254:1

changed: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse

changed: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse/c13:66

changed: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd

changed: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd/c13:65

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1

changed: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1/b254:0

changed: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-1-mouse

changed: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-1-mouse/c13:32

changed: /run/udev/links/rtc

changed: /run/udev/links/rtc/c254:0

changed: /run/udev/data

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:140

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:12

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:11

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:139

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:10

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:138

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:9

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:137

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:8

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:136

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:7

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:135

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:6

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:134

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:5

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:133

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:132

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:4

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:131

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:3

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:130

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:2

changed: /run/udev/data/b254:1

changed: /run/udev/data/b254:3

changed: /run/udev/data/b254:2

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:129

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:128

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:1

changed: /run/udev/data/c7:0

changed: /run/udev/data/c252:0

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:9

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:8

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:7

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:63

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:62

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:61

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:60

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:6

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:59

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:58

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:57

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:56

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:55

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:54

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:53

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:52

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:51

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:50

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:5

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:49

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:48

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:47

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:46

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:45

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:44

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:43

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:42

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:41

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:40

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:4

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:39

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:38

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:37

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:36

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:35

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:34

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:33

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:32

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:31

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:30

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:3

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:29

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:28

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:27

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:26

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:25

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:24

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:23

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:22

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:21

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:20

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:2

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:19

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:18

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:17

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:16

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:15

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:14

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:13

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:12

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:11

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:10

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:1

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:0

changed: /run/udev/data/c5:0

changed: /run/udev/data/c5:2

changed: /run/udev/data/c5:1

changed: /run/udev/data/n1

changed: /run/udev/data/c202:0

changed: /run/udev/data/c10:238

changed: /run/udev/data/c10:63

changed: /run/udev/data/c10:144

changed: /run/udev/data/c10:60

changed: /run/udev/data/c10:61

changed: /run/udev/data/c10:227

changed: /run/udev/data/c13:63

changed: /run/udev/data/b7:7

changed: /run/udev/data/c13:64

changed: /run/udev/data/c10:237

changed: /run/udev/data/c10:232

changed: /run/udev/data/c10:228

changed: /run/udev/data/c10:62

changed: /run/udev/data/c1:5

changed: /run/udev/data/c1:9

changed: /run/udev/data/c1:8

changed: /run/udev/data/c1:4

changed: /run/udev/data/c1:12

changed: /run/udev/data/c1:3

changed: /run/udev/data/c1:1

changed: /run/udev/data/c1:11

changed: /run/udev/data/c1:2

changed: /run/udev/data/c1:7

changed: /run/udev/data/c203:0

changed: /run/udev/data/c13:66

changed: /run/udev/data/c13:65

changed: /run/udev/data/b254:0

changed: /run/udev/data/c13:32

changed: /run/udev/data/b7:6

changed: /run/udev/data/b7:5

changed: /run/udev/data/b7:4

changed: /run/udev/data/b7:3

changed: /run/udev/data/b7:2

changed: /run/udev/data/b7:0

changed: /run/udev/data/b7:1

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:64

changed: /run/udev/data/c254:0

changed: /run/udev/data/c29:1

changed: /run/udev/data/c29:0

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:67

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:66

changed: /run/udev/data/c4:65

changed: /run/udev/data/n2

changed: /run/udev/rules.d

changed: /run/udev/rules.d/10-root-link.rules

changed: /run/lock

changed: /lib64/rc/cache/deptree

changed: /lib64/rc/cache/softlevel

changed: /lib64/rc/cache/depconfig

changed: /lib64/rc/cache/nettree

changed: /lib64/rc/console

changed: /lib64/rc/console/unicode

changed: /lib64/rc/console/keymap

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/tmp

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/scheduled

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/exclusive

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/options

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/daemons

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/daemons/sshd

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/daemons/sshd/001

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/daemons/nginx

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/daemons/nginx/001

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/daemons/rsyslog

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/daemons/rsyslog/001

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/daemons/udev

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/daemons/udev/001

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/hotplugged

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/failed

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/wasinactive

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/inactive

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/stopping

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/iptables

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/local

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/udev-postmount

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/sshd

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/nginx

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/netmount

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/net.eth0

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/rsyslog

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/urandom

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/swap

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/procfs

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/net.lo

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/keymaps

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/termencoding

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/hostname

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/bootmisc

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/sysctl

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/localmount

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/mtab

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/root

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/fsck

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/modules

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/hwclock

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/devfs

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/udev

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/dmesg

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/udev-mount

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/started/sysfs

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/starting

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/softlevel

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/nettree

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/deptree

changed: /lib64/rc/init.d/depconfig

changed: /usr/share/man

---------------------------------------------------

Detailed information about changes:

---------------------------------------------------

Directory: /var

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 19:51:54              , 2012-09-21 01:33:53

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 19:51:54              , 2012-09-21 01:33:53

Directory: /var/lib

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:13:42              , 2012-09-21 03:40:01

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:13:42              , 2012-09-21 03:40:01

Directory: /var/lib/mlocate

  Mtime    : 2012-09-21 00:10:18              , 2012-09-21 03:40:01

  Ctime    : 2012-09-21 00:10:18              , 2012-09-21 03:40:01

Directory: /var/lib/misc

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

File: /var/lib/misc/random-seed

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  MD5      : WUOCHW7PofTv0gb6X+fBcg==         , 2otVSNVryr0FZWQzC1f/Pw==

  SHA1     : yh4MOKYUPPDUZMRm7tW1T7vi5qQ=     , Fl1+CvYk0n8dGVxikat9zFZP7WM=

File: /var/lib/iptables/rules-save

  Size     : 1047                             , 1048

  Mtime    : 2012-09-21 00:01:56              , 2012-09-21 01:36:27

  Ctime    : 2012-09-21 00:01:56              , 2012-09-21 01:36:27

  MD5      : QjQY9H8nOrC9mje2uCHV7g==         , 9xlnb41NLUeNtEg6IJ5GZg==

  SHA1     : FY/46A7f3RAPgZi4+sMJl6tzh0I=     , MFo0OZTzU9ky0+GkJ7Ie+KhpDqE=

Directory: /var/spool/cron/lastrun

  Mtime    : 2012-09-21 00:02:31              , 2012-09-21 12:10:01

  Ctime    : 2012-09-21 00:02:31              , 2012-09-21 12:10:01

Directory: /etc

  Mtime    : 2012-09-21 00:06:53              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-21 00:06:53              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

Directory: /etc/udev/rules.d

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:26:00              , 2012-09-21 03:31:46

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:26:00              , 2012-09-21 03:31:46

File: /etc/mtab

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 688521                           , 688681

Directory: /tmp

  Mtime    : 2012-09-21 00:02:38              , 2012-09-21 03:40:01

  Ctime    : 2012-09-21 00:02:38              , 2012-09-21 03:40:01

  Inode    : 3113                             , 3122

Directory: /tmp/.X11-unix

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3150                             , 3159

Directory: /tmp/.ICE-unix

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3149                             , 3158

Directory: /run

  Size     : 160                              , 180

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:26:00              , 2012-09-21 03:31:46

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:26:00              , 2012-09-21 03:31:46

File: /run/sshd.pid

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:26:00              , 2012-09-21 03:31:46

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:26:00              , 2012-09-21 03:31:46

  Inode    : 3668                             , 3676

  MD5      : wDLUDxcbaBxu1QQWjGXoMQ==         , WsMSfJ9Oq9HlXFZemdxSnQ==

  SHA1     : OnPOl52bIGRYq7YY/A+mvkCgAQQ=     , k1XPV/URp4m/VFO1UX7qkig3jyI=

File: /run/nginx.pid

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:26:00              , 2012-09-21 03:31:46

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:26:00              , 2012-09-21 03:31:46

  Inode    : 3608                             , 3616

  MD5      : 9VH2B7U4apmkFOHmANZ3gQ==         , wcS2ZCaR7I41+dL6W3iMmA==

  SHA1     : 9HylAIwt29//kcmVkmckbxZZyn0=     , bBuzHNHs07qY99uuwWuGa4ntCTc=

File: /run/rsyslogd.pid

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3435                             , 3443

  MD5      : 9jP67GMB436Ir3UjTWtYow==         , mOKliIdGIPqL1sJeOUJOwQ==

  SHA1     : ArdEeHZ8HmgvWrEAp+bV0aPQ+4g=     , N+SoqwTCXQUkhZN/1uqHwaT3CgY=

File: /run/utmp

  Size     : 4608                             , 4224

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 23:41:13              , 2012-09-21 12:12:43

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 23:41:13              , 2012-09-21 12:12:43

  Inode    : 3143                             , 3152

  MD5      : /MNMm2QxpfyaGsqOQnbBbg==         , HZTEvUaC2t0NzenzMYzDAw==

  SHA1     : Pb9v918yQjb7mO5waksafLbXysQ=     , KaJSVOJ2dF67q+AgDm7EUDs8J/8=

Directory: /run/udev

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

File: /run/udev/queue.bin

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3249                             , 3255

Directory: /run/udev/watch

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 2633                             , 2650

Link: /run/udev/watch/19

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3083                             , 3092

Link: /run/udev/watch/17

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3071                             , 3080

Link: /run/udev/watch/14

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2955                             , 2964

Link: /run/udev/watch/12

  Size     : 4                                , 6

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2771                             , 2694

Link: /run/udev/watch/11

  Size     : 6                                , 4

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2688                             , 2679

Link: /run/udev/watch/10

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2670                             , 2675

Link: /run/udev/watch/9

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2666                             , 2671

Link: /run/udev/watch/8

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2650                             , 2667

Link: /run/udev/watch/7

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2646                             , 2663

Link: /run/udev/watch/6

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2642                             , 2659

Link: /run/udev/watch/5

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2638                             , 2655

Link: /run/udev/watch/4

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2634                             , 2651

Directory: /run/udev/links

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2608                             , 2625

Directory: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2fc8b246a2-9ac3-45a8-b8eb-6a3b1dddf70d

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2965                             , 2974

File: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2fc8b246a2-9ac3-45a8-b8eb-6a3b1dddf70d/b254:3

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 2966                             , 2975

Directory: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part3

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2962                             , 2971

File: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part3/b254:3

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 2963                             , 2972

Directory: /run/udev/links/root

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2959                             , 2968

File: /run/udev/links/root/b254:3

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 2960                             , 2969

Directory: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2f20e2569d-4b59-44cd-8884-13a01aa7d8c7

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2952                             , 2961

File: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2f20e2569d-4b59-44cd-8884-13a01aa7d8c7/b254:2

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2953                             , 2962

Directory: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part2

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2949                             , 2958

File: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part2/b254:2

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2950                             , 2959

Directory: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2f76c862bc-4451-414e-a807-ffe09150ba1b

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2888                             , 2911

File: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2f76c862bc-4451-414e-a807-ffe09150ba1b/b254:1

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 2889                             , 2912

Directory: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part1

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2884                             , 2907

File: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1-part1/b254:1

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 2885                             , 2908

Directory: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2697                             , 2712

File: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse/c13:66

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2698                             , 2713

Directory: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2692                             , 2717

File: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd/c13:65

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2693                             , 2718

Directory: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2685                             , 2691

File: /run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:04.0-virtio-pci-virtio1/b254:0

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2686                             , 2692

Directory: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-1-mouse

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2675                             , 2707

File: /run/udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-i8042-serio-1-mouse/c13:32

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2676                             , 2708

Directory: /run/udev/links/rtc

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2609                             , 2626

File: /run/udev/links/rtc/c254:0

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2610                             , 2627

Directory: /run/udev/data

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

File: /run/udev/data/c7:140

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3248                             , 3250

File: /run/udev/data/c7:12

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3245                             , 3252

File: /run/udev/data/c7:11

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3240                             , 3248

File: /run/udev/data/c7:139

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3238                             , 3246

File: /run/udev/data/c7:10

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3233                             , 3240

File: /run/udev/data/c7:138

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3231                             , 3238

File: /run/udev/data/c7:9

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3226                             , 3232

File: /run/udev/data/c7:137

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3224                             , 3254

File: /run/udev/data/c7:8

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3219                             , 3227

File: /run/udev/data/c7:136

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3217                             , 3234

File: /run/udev/data/c7:7

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3213                             , 3222

File: /run/udev/data/c7:135

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3211                             , 3220

File: /run/udev/data/c7:6

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3206                             , 3215

File: /run/udev/data/c7:134

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3204                             , 3213

File: /run/udev/data/c7:5

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3199                             , 3208

File: /run/udev/data/c7:133

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3197                             , 3206

File: /run/udev/data/c7:132

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3192                             , 3201

File: /run/udev/data/c7:4

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3188                             , 3197

File: /run/udev/data/c7:131

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3184                             , 3193

File: /run/udev/data/c7:3

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3180                             , 3189

File: /run/udev/data/c7:130

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3176                             , 3185

File: /run/udev/data/c7:2

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3171                             , 3180

File: /run/udev/data/b254:1

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3084                             , 3093

  MD5      : 0TBmTODpH4ZVSQ8wWWPRow==         , sLH/VwFw/oFUUry1mUABlw==

  SHA1     : ox82/tg87g0JqWG54fmu95kg848=     , Fg+pn6kwO/q5cs1t+OgT1cJuhC4=

File: /run/udev/data/b254:3

  Mtime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Ctime    : 2012-09-20 02:25:59              , 2012-09-21 03:31:45

  Inode    : 3072                             , 3081

  MD5      : J1c7yVanjsx6Kre08xnT7w==         , jjyB4hO48xy8b3ECCmL+yA==

  SHA1     : BgQf15mZcfYH/fhlrE5cOWJ+YWA=     , 0N80DVZQnVKz8zOsZVlp89BI8B4=

File: /run/udev/data/b254:2

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2956                             , 2965

  MD5      : amArHHAm4NyrXbb7u5kTkw==         , TjTth0xuu+8WAy2ZNJEcIg==

  SHA1     : Xw2m5z/r9AM/3PTNYgtI1DbvhmI=     , uBDTzfqKnil/vPlv8ghdd0Llx+U=

File: /run/udev/data/c7:129

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2946                             , 2953

File: /run/udev/data/c7:128

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2944                             , 2955

File: /run/udev/data/c7:1

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2942                             , 2949

File: /run/udev/data/c7:0

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2940                             , 2951

File: /run/udev/data/c252:0

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2938                             , 2947

File: /run/udev/data/c4:9

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2936                             , 2945

File: /run/udev/data/c4:8

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2934                             , 2943

File: /run/udev/data/c4:7

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2932                             , 2941

File: /run/udev/data/c4:63

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2930                             , 2939

File: /run/udev/data/c4:62

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2928                             , 2937

File: /run/udev/data/c4:61

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2926                             , 2935

File: /run/udev/data/c4:60

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2924                             , 2933

File: /run/udev/data/c4:6

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2922                             , 2929

File: /run/udev/data/c4:59

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2920                             , 2931

File: /run/udev/data/c4:58

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2918                             , 2925

File: /run/udev/data/c4:57

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2916                             , 2927

File: /run/udev/data/c4:56

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2914                             , 2921

File: /run/udev/data/c4:55

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2912                             , 2923

File: /run/udev/data/c4:54

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2910                             , 2919

File: /run/udev/data/c4:53

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2908                             , 2917

File: /run/udev/data/c4:52

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2906                             , 2902

File: /run/udev/data/c4:51

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

File: /run/udev/data/c4:50

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2902                             , 2898

File: /run/udev/data/c4:5

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

File: /run/udev/data/c4:49

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2898                             , 2896

File: /run/udev/data/c4:48

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2896                             , 2894

File: /run/udev/data/c4:47

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2894                             , 2892

File: /run/udev/data/c4:46

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2881                             , 2890

File: /run/udev/data/c4:45

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2879                             , 2888

File: /run/udev/data/c4:44

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2877                             , 2886

File: /run/udev/data/c4:43

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2875                             , 2884

File: /run/udev/data/c4:42

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2873                             , 2882

File: /run/udev/data/c4:41

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2871                             , 2880

File: /run/udev/data/c4:40

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2869                             , 2878

File: /run/udev/data/c4:4

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2867                             , 2876

File: /run/udev/data/c4:39

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2865                             , 2874

File: /run/udev/data/c4:38

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2861                             , 2872

File: /run/udev/data/c4:37

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2859                             , 2870

File: /run/udev/data/c4:36

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2857                             , 2868

File: /run/udev/data/c4:35

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2855                             , 2866

File: /run/udev/data/c4:34

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2853                             , 2864

File: /run/udev/data/c4:33

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2851                             , 2862

File: /run/udev/data/c4:32

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2849                             , 2860

File: /run/udev/data/c4:31

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2847                             , 2858

File: /run/udev/data/c4:30

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2845                             , 2856

File: /run/udev/data/c4:3

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2843                             , 2854

File: /run/udev/data/c4:29

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2841                             , 2852

File: /run/udev/data/c4:28

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2839                             , 2848

File: /run/udev/data/c4:27

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2837                             , 2846

File: /run/udev/data/c4:26

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2835                             , 2844

File: /run/udev/data/c4:25

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2833                             , 2842

File: /run/udev/data/c4:24

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2831                             , 2840

File: /run/udev/data/c4:23

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2829                             , 2838

File: /run/udev/data/c4:22

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2827                             , 2836

File: /run/udev/data/c4:21

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2825                             , 2832

File: /run/udev/data/c4:20

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2823                             , 2830

File: /run/udev/data/c4:2

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2821                             , 2828

File: /run/udev/data/c4:19

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2819                             , 2824

File: /run/udev/data/c4:18

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2817                             , 2822

File: /run/udev/data/c4:17

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2815                             , 2820

File: /run/udev/data/c4:16

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2813                             , 2818

File: /run/udev/data/c4:15

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2811                             , 2816

File: /run/udev/data/c4:14

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2809                             , 2814

File: /run/udev/data/c4:13

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2807                             , 2812

File: /run/udev/data/c4:12

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2805                             , 2810

File: /run/udev/data/c4:11

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2803                             , 2808

File: /run/udev/data/c4:10

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2801                             , 2806

File: /run/udev/data/c4:1

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2799                             , 2804

File: /run/udev/data/c4:0

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2797                             , 2802

File: /run/udev/data/c5:0

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2795                             , 2800

File: /run/udev/data/c5:2

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2793                             , 2798

File: /run/udev/data/c5:1

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2791                             , 2796

File: /run/udev/data/n1

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2789                             , 2794

File: /run/udev/data/c202:0

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2788                             , 2793

File: /run/udev/data/c10:238

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2786                             , 2791

File: /run/udev/data/c10:63

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2784                             , 2789

File: /run/udev/data/c10:144

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2782                             , 2787

File: /run/udev/data/c10:60

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2780                             , 2785

File: /run/udev/data/c10:61

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2778                             , 2783

File: /run/udev/data/c10:227

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2776                             , 2781

File: /run/udev/data/c13:63

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2774                             , 2834

File: /run/udev/data/b7:7

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2772                             , 2680

  MD5      : S0BFi3/UP79uNAgx0zJhGg==         , BAg2nWRdJkkfaLl8x26+pA==

  SHA1     : Vw5o02nZ6sgsIHOMHUWkIpQBFPs=     , 9sgWA9IyXKCo8FyX14qZsFGLclc=

File: /run/udev/data/c13:64

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2768                             , 2826

  MD5      : IOWcAKYacf218pIuxhGmrA==         , rfJoIwbWLbhUo/r9hayF5A==

  SHA1     : UNcF3S4Q3GxYXsIqr2Ak0ik1oA8=     , zrNUoEbOBMORKgwDJWEAeEXGQHc=

File: /run/udev/data/c10:237

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2766                             , 2779

File: /run/udev/data/c10:232

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2764                             , 2777

File: /run/udev/data/c10:228

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2762                             , 2775

File: /run/udev/data/c10:62

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2760                             , 2773

File: /run/udev/data/c1:5

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2758                             , 2771

File: /run/udev/data/c1:9

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2756                             , 2769

File: /run/udev/data/c1:8

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2754                             , 2767

File: /run/udev/data/c1:4

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2752                             , 2765

File: /run/udev/data/c1:12

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2750                             , 2763

File: /run/udev/data/c1:3

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2748                             , 2761

File: /run/udev/data/c1:1

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2746                             , 2759

File: /run/udev/data/c1:11

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2744                             , 2757

File: /run/udev/data/c1:2

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2742                             , 2755

File: /run/udev/data/c1:7

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2740                             , 2752

File: /run/udev/data/c203:0

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2736                             , 2643

File: /run/udev/data/c13:66

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode    : 2699                             , 2714

  MD5      : KEoAKPAvveNO89hdYjDJyg==         , c1AN5yilnIx4OjjpNoAEGw==

  SHA1     : jD7Upzmnf0RU4FWWEzX+GaVAx2w=     , ORafjgqGPz1xfEZPZ28l/dOpBEc=

File: /run/udev/data/c13:65

  Mtime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Ctime    : 2012-09-19 21:25:55              , 2012-09-20 22:31:41

  Inode Last edited by dman777 on Fri Sep 21, 2012 12:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Those are init system and udev state in tmpfs. If you rebooted, or used your computer for anything at all, they will have changed.

----------

